# I can't catch Pepper!



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

My little sister left my degu cage open this morning and Pepper got out. I found her but when I went to pick her up I reached for her a little too quickly and scared her. She ran and got stuck behind my sister's dresser.I managed to free her but couldn't get ahold of her before she ran and she ran off limping and squeaking. I think she thinks I hurt her or something and she won't let me get anywhere near her but she's hurt and loose in my room. I don't know how to catch her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know if Degus like boxes as much as rats do, but you could try getting a small box, turning it on it's side, putting treats, bedding, and other appealing stuff in it. If she goes in, quickly get the box and there you have a caught Degu! It's how I caught one of my scared to death rats once. I just offered her a favorite box of hers and she gladly chose it over being behind my TV. If that doesn't work, I don't recommend trying to _catch _her. You have to think of a way to get her to come to you rather than chasing her down, which might scare her even more.

I wish you the best of luck and wish I could be more help! I know it's terrifying when your beloved pet is loose and hiding from you. I twisted my knee out of joint in my rush to try to catch my rat because I was so panicked. Just keep calm and think about what might draw her out.


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks! My Brother used your box trick and she went right in! Then I held her for a bit and let her know it was alright and her leg seems fine now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat-1- (Jul 22, 2012)

Good you found her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so glad it worked and you have her back safe and sound! =D


----------



## PrincessRat (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

